# Si desarmo este tweeter... funcionara igual mi circuito?



## yoelmauri (Abr 7, 2010)

Bueno.. la cosa es asi.. estoy fabricando unos circuitos erradicadores de roedores, los cuales me estan dando buen resultado (frecuenca variable entre 22 y 60khz) y quiero reducir las medidas.. tenia ganas de implementar un tweeter de los que se ve en la foto adjunta.. pero desarmarlo y sacarle la membrana que tiene adentro y pegar la membrana dentro de la caja del aparatito, con un agujero para que salga el sonido..
Ya probe desarmando los tweeters, y conecte la membrana sola, y con señal de audio (que puedo escuchar yo) suena mucho menos...
Alguien sabe si a estas frecuencias sonara bien?? sirve para algo la flor esa que trae el tweeter adelante? o es solo adorno? porque tambien existen esos tweeters redonditos para auto y no traen nada adelante..
Bueno,acepto ayudas y sugerencias.. saludoss y gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 7, 2010)

Eso es una bocina exponencial de resonancia, más precisamente una reentrante.

Si la sacás suena 10 veces menos, sugerencia: los tweeters redonditos más chicos para automovil.

saludos

Saludos


----------



## yoelmauri (Abr 8, 2010)

Muchas Gracias de nuevo dosmetros! actualmente estoy usando ese tipo de tweeter, lo que me intriga es que usaran en otros erradicadores que vi por internet, como los de las fotos adjuntas.. supuse que hacian lo de desarmar el tweeter. Y otra duda que tengo, es sobre los tweeter redonditos.. esos no tienen bocina.. y funcionan igual.. trabajan distinto??
Gracias y saludosss


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 8, 2010)

Creo que ambos son piezoeléctricos, podrias probar los parlantitos de 2' de cono plástico.

Saludos !


----------

